# Coming out of the shadows



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi guys, I've been doing a yard haunt and props for a number of years now. With every year, there is more and more interest and more and more visitors.
I have always kept it low key, but the other day my neighbor convinced me to let her call the paper and local news channel for a little more attention. I have been lurking around hauntforum for a while and since now it appears that I am going to need all of the advice I can get, I decided to come out of the shadows and proudly shout out loud "I LOVE HALLOWEEN".


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

New you wouldn't lurk for too long!!

Welcome!!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the fun!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

There's no turning back now. Mwahahahaha!

Welcome


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Darkside, does this neighbor also know that she/he is going to have to triple the amount of candy they give out, lol?


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Local news is good. Glad you made it from the shadows of lurking. Lots of great stuff here.

Welcome.


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

Hello Darkside - glad you took the first step to admit you were a hauntahaulic


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

YAY! No more lurking, just more quirking!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome Darkside


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

welcome to the forum. do you have any pictures of your haunt???


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

I do, but I need to get a web page going so that I can post them for everyone to see.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Ok, I am trying to include an image. If it doesn't work I will try to create a page soon. It is an image from a year or 2 ago.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Love lurking, almost as much fun as stalking, but legal. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Welcome Darkside!!! Glad ya came outta the dark!! We love new people... especially lurkers  

Can't wait for the pics!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Darkside thats great news LOL anyways maybe you can get the vid and post it up for us to see..in the meantime lets see your props and such.
welcome aboard


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

OK, Apparently I have misplaced a large number of my pic's, but here are a few.



















http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa87/captvinnie1/Halloween/100_1160.jpg

http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa87/captvinnie1/Halloween/000_0014.jpg

http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa87/captvinnie1/Halloween/000_0028.jpg


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Great pics
Howdy and Welcome to the Forum


----------



## MacabreManor (Jul 23, 2007)

welcome


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Welcome, thanks for sharing your pics.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Welcome and welcome again!


----------

